# Handheld Thumb Release for 3D



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

Might as well save up for a good one. You will end up buying a "good" one sooner or later and save you some money on not having to buy "cheap" releases.
Can't go wrong with a Carter or a Stan.


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Most of them are going to cost at least $150 brand new. If you want to try one out I’d look for a used Carter wise choice or Scott sigma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdawg1999 (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. I assumed there would not be a cheap way into one, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

cdawg1999 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I assumed there would not be a cheap way into one, but I thought I would ask.


I agree with the other guy. I’ve spent more money on releases than I’m proud to admit, but I feel it was worth it because I know what works for me now. I only hunt with a thumb button, and the Carter wise choice does everything I need it to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCH1313 (Jan 30, 2020)

Doublea17 said:


> Might as well save up for a good one. You will end up buying a "good" one sooner or later and save you some money on not having to buy "cheap" releases.
> Can't go wrong with a Carter or a Stan.


When I switched it was to a Carter too simple, now I’m using a Stan perfex


----------



## inetzero (Jun 17, 2018)

Buy once, cry once, i dont think you can beat the Stan Perfex and I have owned more than I care to admit :embara:


----------



## cdawg1999 (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks again. There is a multitude to choose from, but it's good to get suggestions on where to start.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I like the Tru-Ball GOAT. Can be used as a button or a hinge.


----------



## Moxieman (Feb 19, 2020)

I agree with the others go try some different ones before u buy and just buy once and cry once


----------



## Codycastello (Mar 28, 2020)

Stan for me also


----------



## aggie9 (Nov 28, 2017)

Look for a used Nock 2 It.


----------



## 14dustin14 (May 15, 2019)

We use Stans perfex. Their quality is 2nd to none


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

Stan Perfex


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've shot Carter Chocolate Addictions for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Kstrand05 (Jan 28, 2017)

stan perfex


----------



## Buelrdr29 (Apr 21, 2020)

Like others said carter, stans, or tru ball. I have all three between me and my dad. Stan Perfex Long Neck Heavy Metal, Truball Blade Pro and Blade Flex Pro, and Carter Nock 3 It and Wise Choice. The Truball blade is probably the best of them in my preference. The stans is very precise and a nice tight no creep trigger just does not fit my hand the best. Carter wise choice and nock 2 it are fantastic but not as clean breaking as the stans, but fit my hand so nicely. The Truball blade is my favorite, it is pretty light trigger though so if you like heavier than this is not the one for you. Very clean quiet trigger break. A very top of the line.


----------



## Midwest-Archery (Apr 17, 2020)

Get a good one to begin with. It will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Stan Shootoff.


----------



## Stretch800 (Sep 18, 2017)

Try to shoot as many before purchasing. Save a lot of pain on the wallet


----------



## harrison_floyd (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm shooting a TRU ball rave. its their kind of in between thumb button that's meant for target and hunting. it sells for around $140 and it really feels extremely crisp and the sensitivity is easily adjusted. i think its a great option for a really good thumb button that wont break the bank.


----------



## Nevets1965 (May 30, 2020)

Spot Hogg makes some nice hand held releases, i use the Friday Night Delight


----------



## tdfox (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a TruBall that i like. I have recently started using it as a "hinge" style with some adjustment of the trigger


----------



## Alpinator (May 9, 2020)

After beeing totally disappointed by a Trufire Sear (Paint coming straight off and the hinge adjusting range is questionable), I sent it back and ordered a Carter Attraction today. 

What I like about it the most is that you can shoot it as a thumb and also as a back tension release.
I like the ability of choice very much, not only because my Girl can try it out too and see what‘s gonna fit her best.
My second choice would have been a Carter Evolution.

I bought the Trufire without testing it, I thought I could avoid spending over 200 $ for a good back tension release, but OK


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

I saved my money then got lucky and found a new carter chocolate addiction four finger


----------



## Alpinator (May 9, 2020)

Yep the chocolate addiction was in my top5 list and a hot candidate.
Just when you look at Truball and Carter it‘s a tough task to make a choice


----------



## EEfab (Jun 7, 2020)

Just ordered a Stan Perfex Long Neck heavy metal! I am excited thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## mnspence (Mar 12, 2020)

i had a cheaper truball and like it for a few years until i shot a spendy stan... night and day difference. so if my buddy asked me ur question id say buy a cheap thumb release to see if u like it and use the next stimulus check for one of the high quality ones.


----------



## Alpinator (May 9, 2020)

Finally my Carter Attraction arrived a few days ago and I had the opportunity too shoot it for the first time yesterday.
The release in L is really huge, definitly on the Limit what's possible with my hand. First I thought that I maybe don't like the 4 finger grip, but I'm fine with that.

I was shooting it in back tension mode (forgot my tools yesterday, I did want to test it as thumb too) and within 20 arrows I got used to it, even if I got a little shaky since the standard resistance in order to let it off is really high.
Really solid piece of gear which isn't silent though. You can cock it silently by using the 2nd trigger though if you want/need. I'm gonna post an update when I tried it as a thumb release.


----------



## jpoire (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been shooting the Scott Exxus for four years for a hunting release. Shot the Scott Sigma the other day and really liked it bought it for 3D, would like to hunt with it but it's a little difficult to clip on the D loop.


----------



## Texasscout (Apr 7, 2018)

I would look at buying a good used one, if you end up not liking it you can usually sell it for close to what you purchased it for. I personally like the Truball Abyss.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

there really are no releases made for specific venues in archery. pick a release that you are comfortable and you shoot good with.


----------



## RichWilson (Aug 1, 2020)

look for a used carter


----------



## BLPrarie (Jul 24, 2020)

Anyone have experience with a Scott Pursuit?


----------



## HEATyouthshoot (Aug 3, 2020)

i went full out and got a TruBall fulcrum flex, it was okay. could never figure out how to shoot it.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

I recently switched from an index release to a B3 Omega Mini thumb release. Love it! Go to a dealer and try some thumb releases to see what feels good to you.


----------



## Brokenarrow01 (Feb 5, 2018)

I shoot a Carter chocolate lite. I like it but someone let me try a Carter just b cuz. I like the just b cuz better. I'd say try a few before buying if you are able to find a few people willing to let you borrow their release to shoot some arrows


----------



## FingershooterTX (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't overlook Hot Shot Archery.


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

The local shop started carrying B3. I have been messing around with them. If you are set on a thumb. Look at the omega or versa. They are expensive but they are crisp.


----------



## mark_lee (Jul 29, 2019)

cdawg1999 said:


> Looking to get into a thumb release for shooting 3D. I have not used a thumb release, and have always used an index/wrist release for hunting and target shooting. Any recommendations for a good thumb release that won't break the bank while I transition?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I was in your shoes earlier this year and saved up and got a Stan PerfeX blackout. I love how you can clip it on the D-loop when hunting and it’s so adjustable. I am very happy I went with a high end release, keep an eye on the classifieds.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Just a suggestion. Although is is definitely not a cheap one. Like you I shot a wrist release shot mine for 9 years. Wanted to try a handheld hoping for a more accurate release process. I saw the Axcel Go2 which is a hand held “index finger” release and thought perfect. I am a firm believer in “buy once cry once” as I know well you get what you pay for in archery. Love the release as an index finger release but gotta chance to try another guy’s at the range that was set up as a “pinky” release. So much better. I’ve seen a couple in the classifieds but they are still a little pricey. If I had known it would make the difference it has, I would have saved and spent the money sooner. Good luck.


----------



## jparks5011 (Sep 11, 2019)

Stan perfex long neck - can set it up a lot of different ways. The shootoff and Sx3 are great too. Haven’t used carter but many like them. May want to try the classifieds here and may have to try a couple to see what you like.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Carter Target 3


----------



## glenngetter (Aug 19, 2020)

Kstrand05 said:


> stan perfex


Well I guess I am in the right spot,And I agree with most of everyone. Save your money and buy a good one I shoot Stan. there are many good and other great brands but I have always seen others step up when using Stans, Perfex is the to go to right now. Glenn


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Stan here!


----------



## JacobVance (Mar 24, 2021)

I use a Stan SX3 and have added some custom knobs. My next purchase will be a Perfex resistance.


----------

